# Officer fatally shoot suspected kidnapper in Belmont Central Chicago



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CHICAGO - The Civilian Office of Police Accountability released video Friday from a police-involved shooting inside an apartment on Chicago's Northwest Side.

Police had been searching for Luis Vasquez, 42, after two people said he carjacked and kidnapped them from Elgin and later drove them to the house on Grand Avenue.

As part of the investigation, on July 8, 2019, officers entered a home in the 6200 block of West Grand Avenue.

The body camera video shows officers entering the home and locating the Vasquez laying on a couch in the corner of the room. That's when an officer yells not to move. Vasquez can then be seen reaching to the ground.

Following the shooting, officers struggle with the suspect to put him in handcuffs.

Police call for an ambulance while the man is on the ground still moving.

He was later pronounced dead at the hospital.

It's still not clear why Vasquez had allegedly kidnapped the two.

Elgin Police said he knew the victims.

Vasquez had a long arrest record. He previously pleaded guilty to aggravated battery on a peace officer.

The officer who fired the shots was placed on administrative duty, per standard procedure.

A gun was recovered from the scene.

COPA released all police-involved body camera footage and said the investigation into the officer's actions is ongoing.


----------

